# Lease around Upson or Taylor County



## Wilson82 (Feb 1, 2015)

Looking for a  good lease to get on around Upson County or Taylor County?


----------



## Wilson82 (Feb 11, 2015)

Still looking if anything comes available! Thanks


----------



## Wilson82 (Feb 15, 2015)

...


----------



## Wilson82 (Feb 21, 2015)

...


----------



## Wilson82 (Mar 24, 2015)

Still looking!!!


----------



## sman62 (Apr 2, 2015)

We have 1310 acre lease in Upson County South of Yatesville on the Crawford County line.  Call Steve 404-697-5011 if interested.


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (Apr 16, 2015)

I have 524 ac in taylor i am looking for members for


----------



## Wilson82 (Apr 28, 2015)

...


----------



## lineman101 (May 4, 2015)

*club*

call this guy he hunts a lg club n upson i believe they need a few 352-602-5845
his names Martin


----------



## gtjackson (May 5, 2015)

Here is one in Houston county: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=840741


----------



## Wilson82 (May 16, 2015)

...


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (May 26, 2015)

I have 524 ac in taylor qdm since 1953 great population and reasonable dues


----------



## Wilson82 (May 26, 2015)

Where's your club located in Taylor County and how many members do yall have?


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (Jun 3, 2015)

*hunting club*

If you would like any information you can contact me at 678-603-5824


----------

